# Auburn Mountain Mandarin Festival



## OURv (Mar 4, 2018)

Friends,

Last fall we traveled to Auburn, Ca in California’s Historic Gold Country

In the foothills of the great Sierra Nevada mountains. We attended the

Auburn Mountain Mandarin Festival.

There was much to see, do & taste!! Sampling was Mandatory!!


We made a video to share :








Mr & Mrs Ourv

San Francisco Bay Area of California

2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE

2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry


Visit us on YouTube@OURv


----------

